# How to make these?



## mediamst (Dec 10, 2008)

Can anyone explain or point me to a link on how to make these?

I would really appreciate it. I am new to woodworking and would love to learn to make these.

http://www.puzzleboxguy.com/images/...es/new heartwood other boxes/slide sm che.jpg

or

Secret Boxes - Flat


----------



## thekctermite (Dec 23, 2007)

They'd be made on a router table. They appear to dovetail together, so the lid and its recess would be made with a dovetail bit. After cutting the outside to size the box is rounded off with a roundover bit. The inlay on the top is available in dozens of patterns at any woodworking supplier.

My suggestion would be to start out much, much larger, but with the same or similar design. Small projects like that can be very dangerous on the router table even for experienced woodworkers.


----------



## mediamst (Dec 10, 2008)

The lid must not be from that same piece of wood that the botom of the box is made from correct? Since the bottom of the box had to be drilled out so to speak for the hole in it?


----------



## tribalwind (Dec 7, 2008)

sorry dont have a link to those plans but im sure they're out there. heres a guy that makes amazing boxes. http://www.homemadepuzzles.co.uk
he's a memeber on routerforums site. 

for your pic: i'd use router with templates/guides, route long groove,then plunge cut for the compartment with straight bit,
, dovetail-bit for the sliding lid . bottom compartment might be small bowl/tray bit since bottom is round? but thats not crucial,flats fine. the fancy designs are inlay strips you buy in catalogs or online.cut a shallow groove (1/16th ,1/32nd?) and glue it in,then roundover bit on outside edges

it's a little 'deceptively easy'. probably easier to route the grooves/compartments in multiples on a wide board then rip them,rather than 1 at a time and trying to clamp and balance a router on single tiny pieces .say like 3-5 rows wide,this is how i'd do it anyhow..they'd make nice little holiday gifts goodluck


----------



## mediamst (Dec 10, 2008)

*Ok*

So the lid, that slides into the dovetail joint is cut out of a separate piece of wood that is measured so it fits? Sorry such a basic question but I am clueless


----------



## tribalwind (Dec 7, 2008)

yes exactly ,but from the same board/stock so the color and grain match closely.though it doesnt need to.


----------



## olddutchman (Jul 4, 2008)

You can go to router forums, and ask the question. You will get a reply from someone who ahas made them, and some clear advice on exactly what to use. quite a job to make unless you can have all the facts addressed. The information given here is correct. Good Luck!


----------

